# Coho salmon fishing in Idaho



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I found this story linked on SurvivalBlog.com. I had no idea this was happening, but it is great!

http://www.idahostatesman.com/2014/10/20/3437617_back-from-the-dead.html?sp=/99/101/102/&rh=1



> Coho salmon in Idaho: Back from the dead
> 
> By ROGER PHILLIPS
> 
> ...


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

My brother works for the Dept. of Reclamation.
He reads the fish count from the Bonneville Dam and this year there were record numbers of salmon returning.
The Indian tribes won a lawsuit against the US government and now they are required to improve the fish count.
100s of millions of dollars are being spent on fish ladders and habitat improvement.
In the coming years we will see the number of fish in the rivers increase greatly.
Until the Indians gill net them to record lows.

http://www.nwp.usace.army.mil/Missions/Environment/Fish/Cameras.aspx


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

backlash said:


> My brother works for the Dept. of Reclamation.
> He reads the fish count from the Bonneville Dam and this year there were record numbers of salmon returning.
> The Indian tribes won a lawsuit against the US government and now they are required to improve the fish count.
> 100s of millions of dollars are being spent on fish ladders and habitat improvement.
> ...


Are the Indians gill netting them now? Is that how they have always fished?

Will you share a little more information about that possibility?


----------

